# how to change the registration of Microchip to your name??



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope someone here can hel me with this. We adopted Shifu last year from a Shelter and as with most dogs he came neutered and microchipped. The microchip however is registered under the Shelter name and when adopting when I asked if they transfer the registration to new owner, I was told that they kept it as a lot of times owners don't update info regularly and if the dog does get lost it gets back to shelter and they can contact whoever adopted them. He has been with us for more that an year and I want to have my info on his microchip esp as we woul be travelling outside US for few weeks an he'd be boarded. Can anyone help me with that....

Thanks


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

No, many rescues and shelters do this so that if the dog is dumped or gets lost it's returned to the agency that adopts it and they can trace down the adopter 9to be held accountable if need be). It's most likely the a part of your adoption contract that is stay registered with the shelter.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

If you know the name of the company, you might want to give them a call to see if you can add your name. It doesn't make sense to me to keep the chip in the name of the shelter if you have had the dog for that long. If the owner doesn't regularly update the info on the chip, how does the shelter think they are going to locate the owner if the dog is turned in to them as they will not have the current information if the owner has moved either? I would update the info on my dogs' chips....I wouldn't notify the shelter that I have moved. It's none of their business and they probably wouldn't care either.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

The shelter should have given you paperwork regarding who the chip was manufactured by, the serial number, etc. Create an account on their website and register the serial number. If it comes back as already registered, call the customer service department and explain the situation.

Its not a bad idea to keep your info and the shelter info on file.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Very generally, the microchip companies don't change the information unless the previous owner gives permission or it's established that the previous owner can't be located or doesn't want the pet anymore. Which is a good thing, IMO. If you could go around changing it willy-nilly, what would the point of microchipping be? Maisy's rescue is the same way, the chip is registered to them.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

That's odd. I have called on a lot of micro-chipped animals that have turned up at our shelter, and the chip company always has tons of info on the chip, regardless of if the owners have kept the info up to date. They can tell me where the chip was sold, where it was put in and give me the contact info for them. I've called lots of vets and breeders to find out who adopted the dog that said chip went into.. It's odd that the shelter would think they would be lost completely in the search?? We sent a bull dog all the way back to Tennessee because that's where her breeder was, and where her chip was sold. The owners never did enter their info, but the breeder still got her dog back.


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions, my Vet suggested I add my name and contact info in the microchip too. I have his microchip no but the shelter didn't provide any information on who is the provider. Anyway my Vet gave me the contact nos for the two popular microchip providers here and suggested I put in a call and ask. If they refuse I do intend to call up the shelter and see if they can help.

Thanks again


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

when I adopted Rigz and we had to change owners on his microchip we needed the chip number the company and we needed to send in forms with the previous owners signiture. I would call the shelter and ask for this stuff even if you just add your name and address to the chip!


----------

